
BART Withholding Surveillance Videos of Crime to Avoid ‘Stereotypes’ - kyleblarson
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2017/07/09/bart-withholding-surveillance-videos-of-crime-to-avoid-stereotypes/
======
jrnichols
Up until very recently, a lot of the cameras didn't even work.

[http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/BART-
admits-77-percent-o...](http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/BART-
admits-77-percent-of-train-cameras-are-fake-6818459.php)

"we would certainly face questions as to why we were sensationalizing
relatively minor crimes and perpetuating false stereotypes in the process."

Assaulting passengers and robbing them is a "relatively minor crime" now? wow.

Sounds like their refusal is actually reinforcing the stereotypes, if
anything.

~~~
DrScump
It was worse than merely "didn't work" (in the sense of broken or
defective)... _seventy percent of them were outright fake_.

------
DarkKomunalec
"According to BART spokesman Taylor Huckaby, state law protecting “juvenile
police records” prevents them from showing the surveillance video"

Can someone clarify how this law can apply to video that was shot by BART, not
the police? To me it looks like a violation of the 1st amendment to ban
publishing privately recorded video, just because it captures a crime.

